# Cruise control light



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey HYDROGAURDIAN16.

I think you can help me out with this one:

I was cleaning the Prestige today and as I went to put it away I realized that the cruise control light was on. I looked over and the cruise wasn't on and as a matter of fact I never use it. 

I played around with it and the light still refuses to go off

Any suggestions?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My non-expert guess is you got water in the switch which caused the electrical connection that made the light go on. I would look at it tomorrow after it dries and see if it is still on.

Then we can all wait for Hydro to tell us the right answer.  

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Your theory would make sense as I was hosing off the tires to get all the dog *&(&^ off of them.

You would think I would pick it up every now and then now wouldn't you


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry, but my tractor doesnt have the cruise control feature. I wish i could have helped you with that though. But anything else?


----------

